# HELP PLEASE!!!! Trouble installing windows from USB on ASUS P9X79



## theseeg (Jun 18, 2012)

I am having trouble getting windows 7 loaded on my ASUS P9X79. 

I get to the set up screen for win 7 but then it says "A required CD/DVD drive device is missing. If you have a driver floppy disk, CD, DVD, or USB flash drive, please insert it now."

I do not have a CD drive right now but i should not have to have one if i have the boot disk mounted on my USB....

HELP ME PLZ!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 18, 2012)

theseeg said:


> I am having trouble getting windows 7 loaded on my ASUS P9X79.
> 
> I get to the set up screen for win 7 but then it says "A required CD/DVD drive device is missing. If you have a driver floppy disk, CD, DVD, or USB flash drive, please insert it now."
> 
> ...



it is requiring certain files from the Disk, SATA driver maybe needed too. Get a Optical Drive ASAP less if u can get another thumbdrive and put the required SATA driver on it


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2012)

You have to select the option in the bios to boot from the USB drive. Did you take the steps to make the USB drive bootable?


----------



## theseeg (Jun 18, 2012)

erocker said:


> You have to select the option in the bios to boot from the USB drive. Did you take the steps to make the USB drive bootable?



lol yeah ive done that ive got it to boot off the usb the problem is after that read the message im getting at the win 7 install screen


----------



## theseeg (Jun 18, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> it is requiring certain files from the Disk, SATA driver maybe needed too. Get a Optical Drive ASAP less if u can get another thumbdrive and put the required SATA driver on it



thats what I thought but I dont know which driver to install... Could you link the driver download?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 18, 2012)

theseeg said:


> thats what I thought but I dont know which driver to install... Could you link the driver download?



http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/P9X79/#download

depends on where your SSD/HDD is installed at on the board, look at the manual to see what ports are controlled by the NB/ SB and which are controlled by the 3rd party.

Also is your system set for AHCI or Compatibility?


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2012)

theseeg said:


> lol yeah ive done that ive got it to boot off the usb the problem is after that read the message im getting at the win 7 install screen



After the installation restarts, you need to go back in the bios and set the boot drive on the HDD that has the O/S installed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 18, 2012)

is your USB drive version 3.0 or 2.0? Windows 7 will not install of a 3.0 USB in a USB 3.0 slot.


----------



## theseeg (Jun 18, 2012)

erocker you are no help... you are unable to read my problem lol re read it then try

and nvidiaintelftw

it is a usb 2.0 ... i am truely dumb founded on what to do...


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 18, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> is your USB drive version 3.0 or 2.0? Windows 7 will not install of a 3.0 USB in a USB 3.0 slot.



THIS.






No blue ports, please, no driver needed. Easiest way is to use Microsoft tool to make USB from ISO, hit F8 when booting, select USB drive, and that is all. 

IF that is not working, then something else is up? RAID mode? Then you need driver, can be found here:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/P9X79/#download

Just put the driver on the USB stick. Click "Browse" to find it.


----------



## theseeg (Jun 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I do that and click the driver i get the message "No new devices could be found. Make sure the driver files are correct and located on the driver installation media."

I am following all the instructions to the book yet i still am getting these errors...


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2012)

theseeg said:


> erocker you are no help... you are unable to read my problem lol re read it then try
> 
> and nvidiaintelftw
> 
> it is a usb 2.0 ... i am truely dumb founded on what to do...



I've never seen that message during the Windows setup screen, only as a bios message. I have no idea what you are talking about then.


----------



## theseeg (Jun 18, 2012)

erocker said:


> I've never seen that message during the Windows setup screen, only as a bios message. I have no idea what you are talking about then.



no worries


----------



## theonedub (Jun 18, 2012)

The other thing worth checking is making sure your HDD is plugged into a SATA port on the MB that is attached to the X79 chipset and not the Marvel Controller (that a lot of ASUS boards use for extra 6Gpbs SATA3 ports). The ones you should use are probably BLUE, not the gray one. 

Oops, looks like someone already mentioned this, but I didn't see any reply as to whether or not you made sure you were plugged into the right port.


----------



## Maban (Jun 18, 2012)

I get that message if I have the USB drive plugged into a USB 3.0 port.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 18, 2012)

i'm just wondering if it's something to do with the bios  , maybe it will be sorted in a update

i'm kinda interested in updating to a x79 so i'll watch this thread to see how it progresses


----------



## theseeg (Jun 19, 2012)

I called ASUS and we troubleshot it for about 2 hours until i almost sent back my MOBO but then we decided to try to re make the iso disk. IT WORKED! One little file was corrupted and allowed everything besides finding the drives. Figures

Everything was solved with a new OS disk.

Thanks all for the help and ASUS said they will try and figure out what caused the corruption. ASUS support was great and i recommend them for good motherboards


----------

